# UFC 126 Weigh-In Topic



## Ming Fu (May 10, 2010)

Stars 4:00pm pacific, 7:00pm eastern.

Lets see them muscles! or......flab!


Jones looked huge standing next to Bader. Makes me re-think betting a little on Bader >_<.Franklin weighing 2 pounds under was a bit odd as well. Anderson being weird again brining a mask to a stare down @[email protected] That little exchange between him and Belfort got me really REALLY hyped for this fight!


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

I have goosebumps


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

That ******* Staredown!!!! 

War Vitor


----------



## tyler90wm (Oct 8, 2008)

That was an intense stare down between Silva and Belfort.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

what an intense staredown. Seriously this got me pumped. I totally disklike Anderson btw, he really is an arrogant prick.
He may be the best, but he can still loose.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Silva is the man, the mask was hilarious! The whole concept of fighting another Brazilian and whatnot seems like a touchy subject and i think both guys will really bring it tomorrow...cant wait for a great fight!!


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

just watched it, damn that was an intense stare-down!...AS really doesnt like vitor

you know what he said? ''you're fucked'' to vitor and vitor said ''we'll see, lets go, lets go''...then when they zoomed out i couldnt read the lips anymore

but damn that was awesome...im pumped...AS really is pissed, like...maia fight pissed...i was afraid of vitor but damn i think AS really will take this one no doubt...hes too pissed off to lose


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Why were they booing Anderson? he is just trying to make the fight more interesting and its working, no need for the boo's. Totally disrespectful to one of the best fighters ever. 

Cant wait for tomorrow though.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh i forgot to mention Bader/Jones staredown, Jones is even more cocky, man i hate his attitude.


----------



## Monkier (Feb 4, 2011)

I thought the mask was a bit much, not to mention the face pressing. Those two SERIOUSLY do not like eachother.

I'm rooting for Silva, even though he is arrogant as hell, he has reason to be arrogant, he is the best.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well to the general public Anderson Silva is still a villain. I don't think they've forgiven him for his treating Maia the way he did. They would like nothing more than for Belfor to win!


----------



## JohnnyCrisp22 (Oct 26, 2009)

I can't stand Silva. 

Please universe, let him get knocked the f*** out...


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Vitor Is Gonna Knock That **** Out!!!!!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm hoping for that to. There is a first time for everything and hopefully this will be Silva's first knockout. But only time will tell so we just have to wait 24 hours!


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

DJ Syko said:


> Why were they booing Anderson? he is just trying to make the fight more interesting and its working, no need for the boo's. Totally disrespectful to one of the best fighters ever.
> 
> Cant wait for tomorrow though.


Well someone has to play the villain role.


----------



## Ytsephill (Feb 5, 2011)

I think if you guys understood portuguese, you'd see by the interviews and by the way Anderson talks at end of fights etc, that he is genuinely a nice guy. Don't buy into this pre fight hype or the way he acts on press conferences.Most of the time he's just kidding around anyway, but it's hard to see that through a translator.

I'm portuguese btw.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

One thing you guys have forgot is,, WHY IN THE HELL WOULD YOU PISS OFF Anderson Silva, ,LOLOL<, Vitor is fucked as Anderson said.. lololol,, WAR Silva:thumb02:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Man Am I PUMPED FOR TOMORROW!, I NEED A ******* BEER MAN!!!!!:drink01:


Never have i seen vitor so pumped and excited for a fight.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Ytsephill said:


> I think if you guys understood portuguese, you'd see by the interviews and by the way Anderson talks at end of fights etc, that he is genuinely a nice guy. Don't buy into this pre fight hype or the way he acts on press conferences.Most of the time he's just kidding around anyway, but it's hard to see that through a translator.
> 
> I'm portuguese btw.


this is true, ppl really hate on him a lot more because of ed soares in reality

if ppl knew where he came from and how he takes care of his family and how he is very thankful for everything he has and his fans, not only that but how much he respects MMA i think they would see this is just a show he puts on before the fight

vitor himself said that AS wears a mask (metaphoricaly) when he is going to fight, he wears it to intimidate his opponent and get inside their head, but the real anderson is a nice guy

and thats why AS used a mask ppl...


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

ACTAFOOL said:


> this is true, ppl really hate on him a lot more because of ed soares in reality
> 
> if ppl knew where he came from and how he takes care of his family and how he is very thankful for everything he has and his fans, not only that but how much he respects MMA i think they would see this is just a show he puts on before the fight
> 
> ...


Anderson is a bitter man and hates that vitor get attention in brazil when he believes that he should.


----------



## Monkier (Feb 4, 2011)

guy incognito said:


> Man Am I PUMPED FOR TOMORROW!, I NEED A ******* BEER MAN!!!!!:drink01:
> 
> 
> Never have i seen vitor so pumped and excited for a fight.


Same here. To hell with the superbowl, UFC 126 is the big event this weekend.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Anderson a bitter man? Please explain that with proven points cause that just doesn't make sense. He and Vitor get about the same amount of attention in Brazil so that doesn't make sense!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> His weak point is that he wears a mask pretending to be someone he’s not. He’s cool guy but his insecurity causes him to do these things…”


 - Vitor Belfort

before the weigh ins


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

guy incognito said:


> Anderson is a bitter man and hates that vitor get attention in brazil when he believes that he should.


lol u trollin son

but vitor does get more attention, shogun and wandy also do, they are bigger stars than AS, big nog also

AS and jose aldo arent that big here and many brazilians think vitor will KTFO this sucka but i doubt AS is bitter

more money, has the belt, has the records...im pretty sure hes happier with his legacy than that of vitors:thumbsup:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Anderson a bitter man? Please explain that with proven points cause that just doesn't make sense. He and Vitor get about the same amount of attention in Brazil so that doesn't make sense!


No vitor is the most well known fighter in brazil.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Ytsephill said:


> I think if you guys understood portuguese, you'd see by the interviews and by the way Anderson talks at end of fights etc, that he is genuinely a nice guy. Don't buy into this pre fight hype or the way he acts on press conferences.Most of the time he's just kidding around anyway, but it's hard to see that through a translator.
> 
> I'm portuguese btw.


THIS!

You you guyd could understand him when he speaks you would realise how good the dude really his.

P.S. - Bem vindo!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If Vitor is the most well known fighter in Brazil what do you call Wanderlei Silva? What about the rest of Team Blackhouse? Those are some high quality fighters including Machida!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> If Vitor is the most well known fighter in Brazil what do you call Wanderlei Silva? What about the rest of Team Blackhouse? Those are some high quality fighters including Machida!


Most guys in Blackhouse fight outside Brasil...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Andy is the bad guy not Vitor who seemingly has managed to make everyone he has ever trained with in the past hate him. If Vitor doesn't want to get mocked at the weigh ins he shouldn't talk shit about Andy beforehand. Vitor speaks english though and loves jesus he must be a great fellow.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I love how people say he's arrogant but don't speak a lick of portuguese. His body langauge is that strong? Come on now, you can't hate the guy, everything he's done, most of us would probably do. Someone flops on there back in a fight, you humiliate them, end of story.

I'm hoping we get a great fight from both sides, but i'll be pulling for a vicious Silva TKO.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

this played on hdnet, they'll replay it in a few hours if you missed it.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Abrissbirne said:


> Oh i forgot to mention Bader/Jones staredown, Jones is even more cocky, man i hate his attitude.


Take off your hater glasses man!:thumbsdown:

Jones never looks at his opponent at the staredown! 

Use Google...and you might get the idea!



Anderson looked pumped.
I think he will try to come full speed tomorrow.
That fight can't possibly go the distance.
I would be shocked if it would!

About Jones-Bader!

Jones is a different human being once it's weigh-in time and fight time. His physiognomy, his appearance changes.
He goes from this smiling kid to a psycho look-a-like.

This:










Compared to this:










Looks like someone else!

Can't wait for the fights!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

From Another Forum


> Hi, native portuguese speaker here. I'm not all that great with lip reading, but I can sure attest to you guys that there were no soft words thrown around during the staredown. I can't give you exactly what they said, but I think I got a few...
> 
> Vitor: Keep talking asshole
> A.S: I'm gonna **** you up
> ...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Jones is a different man when he concentrates on the fight. When he is not concentrating on fighting he is a very friendly guy. That is what it's supposed to be like for everyone!


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

team blackhouse is more famous in the US than in brazil lol

AS is a huge villian in this fight!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I doubt any of us have the REAL answers, but if Anderson's beef stems from Vitor's wanting a shot at him and the title, despite being a training partner, then that shows just how much of a clown Silva really is. Heaven forbid Vitor strive for the top position in the sport he cries, bleeds, and sweats for. Heaven forbid he want to test himself against the best. Feel free to inform me if I'm missing anything, but everything I've read claims Anderson's gripe is over Vitor's wanting a crack at him.

Edit - While I respect Jones as an up and comer, I don't know what he thinks he's proving by not looking his opponents in the eye. I understand it's likely his playing mind games or what have you, but it honestly makes him look like a bit of a bitch. Which he obviously isn't, so why bother?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## EricSa (Apr 12, 2010)

ACTAFOOL said:


> lol u trollin son
> 
> but vitor does get more attention, shogun and wandy also do, they are bigger stars than AS, big nog also
> 
> ...


Im brazillian and I desagree. No way Shogun has a bigger name than Anderson. 

Around the people who know something about mma Anderson is the bigger name today and before it used to be Wanderlei and Minotauro.

Around people that dont know about mma, wich is te bigger part of the population Vitor is the bigger name because he made a reality show in Brasil and did soapopper ''novela'' i dont know how write that sorry


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I guess Blackhouse is more known in the US cause they relocated there. At one point they were in Brazil but for complicated reasons they had to relocate to where they are now. But yeah I can understand why Anderson Silva is a villain!


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

EricSa said:


> Im brazillian and I desagree. No way Shogun has a bigger name than Anderson.
> 
> Around the people who know something about mma Anderson is the bigger name today and before it used to be Wanderlei and Minotauro.
> 
> Around people that dont know about mma, wich is te bigger part of the population Vitor is the bigger name because he made a reality show in Brasil and did soapopper ''novela'' i dont know how write that sorry


eu tbm so do brasil:thumb02:

curitiba....yeah....around ppl who know mma, sure AS is a bigger name no doubt, but to the general public? ask them to name some brazilian fighters and see how many of them say anderson or even know who he is

EDIT - if im not mistaken the beef AS has with vitor is not only did he want a crack at the title but he went behind his back to get it...though im not sure if this is true, just what ive heard, blackhouse is a tight family and vitor discrespected how things go

AS doesnt go to LHW out of respect for machida, in jacksons camp no1 wants to fight each other and ppl think its ok, why cant blackhouse do the same?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

EricSa said:


> Im brazillian and I desagree. No way Shogun has a bigger name than Anderson.
> 
> Around the people who know something about mma Anderson is the bigger name today and before it used to be Wanderlei and Minotauro.
> 
> Around people that dont know about mma, wich is te bigger part of the population Vitor is the bigger name because he made a reality show in Brasil and did soapopper ''novela'' i dont know how write that sorry


I never heard anything about anderson getting a billboard after he won the title like shogun and they are both from curitiba


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, why do people give Jones shit for not looking his opponents in the eye? Fedor and Gomi do the same thing. I'm not a huge Jones fan, but I really don't understand all the hate he gets on this board.

And the mask thing was totally bizzare. I wasn't sure whether to laugh, or roll my eyes, hah.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

limba said:


>


This, my friends, is an arrogant, arrogant man. I mean... look at him! Shit eating grin if ever there was one.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

ACTAFOOL said:


> in jacksons camp no1 wants to fight each other and ppl think its ok, why cant blackhouse do the same?


I absolutely do not think that's okay. I dislike this attitude in any camp. If you are a true fighter, then your goal should be to be number one. I don't see how any real fighter could be happy being a gatekeeper to the champion, purely because the two are friends or training partners. Especially if one is the clear number two of the division and worthy of the shot. I don't simply have this problem with Blackhouse. I have it with AKA, Team Jackson, and anyone who takes the mindset that friends cannot fight friends. If Vitor simply wanted his shot and AS had a problem with this, then I think it makes Anderson look bad more than anything. Though, as I said, I don't think any of us have all of the facts. We can only go by what we read and hear.

*Edit* - My apologies for the double post.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

vitor is on fighting words with mike straka on hdnet right now.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

From another forum


> Updated translation with the later part of the exchange when they are broken up
> 
> 
> Thanks to Alex 5124 (i think that's right) for getting the link to the weigh-ins on MMA junkie, I was able to play the staredown over and over again and I got about 90% of the staredown tongue lashing of Silva v Belfort... hopefully this helps!
> ...


----------



## EricSa (Apr 12, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> I never heard anything about anderson getting a billboard after he won the title like shogun and they are both from curitiba


Today mma is much more popular that was when Anderson become champion. 

Im from Rio and I have no doubt that here Anderson is much more knowed than shogun...


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I Need Moar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Edit - While I respect Jones as an up and comer, *I don't know what he thinks he's proving by not looking his opponents in the eye.* I understand it's likely his playing mind games or what have you, but it honestly makes him look like a bit of a bitch. Which he obviously isn't, so why bother?


It's just his way of getting thru this situation!
Self motivation, psychological mind-games - who knows?!
It's his way of dealing with all of this.



Canadian Psycho said:


> This, my friends, is an arrogant, arrogant man. I mean... look at him! Shit eating grin if ever there was one.


I'm a bit shocked to hear you say that!

I won't say anything, but i am curious:
Were you referring to his persona in general?! 
Or calling him arrogant, because of the way he looks in this picture?!

Because you are saying one thing in your first post, then you're saying something else.

Or is my *sarcasm detector* broken?!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Man I'm pumped. I hope its a great fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It will be a great fight. You have two former champions and two rising stars going at it. And of course the middleweight match-up of the decade!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

limba said:


> It's just his way of getting thru this situation!
> Self motivation, psychological mind-games - who knows?!
> It's his way of dealing with all of this.
> 
> ...


Ha-ha, I'm just taking the piss with the picture comment. I couldn't care less about how he looks. I pull shit eating grins in photographs all of the time myself, and they don't typically mean anything. I still think he should look his opponents in the eye, as it sends the wrong message otherwise, but if that's how he deals with pending fights, then more power to him.


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

A lot of fighters think looking into the eyes of you opponent give away your value. Aldo does the same thing except he just looks straight down.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well supposedly looking into a fighter's eyes tells you if he's afraid or fearless. That is pretty much how I look at it. Something that I've learned in wrestling is don't look in the eyes!


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

ACTAFOOL said:


> this is true, ppl really hate on him a lot more because of ed soares in reality
> 
> if ppl knew where he came from and how he takes care of his family and how he is very thankful for everything he has and his fans, not only that but how much he respects MMA i think they would see this is just a show he puts on before the fight
> 
> ...


vitor can say what he likes that mask obviously symbolized vitor's treacherous act.Of infiltrating his enemies camp uder a false disguise (as a friend) then turning around to lobby for a match afterwords.Thats dirty pool and hes goin to have to answer for that..


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

What do you guys make of Franklin coming in at 203lbs?

If the size difference wasn't prolific enough, Franklin at least could've came in at the maximum.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Kreed said:


> vitor can say what he likes that mask obviously symbolized vitor's treacherous act.Of infiltrating his enemies camp uder a false disguise (as a friend) then turning around to lobby for a match afterwords.Thats dirty pool and hes goin to have to answer for that..


Thats stupid. Is BJ betraying jon fitch and dave cammarillo by accepting to fight fitch? HELL NO!

Vitor is all about being a professional. 

Hell even shogun and wandy was going to fight each other.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Ari said:


> And the mask thing was totally bizzare. I wasn't sure whether to laugh, or roll my eyes, hah.


I think it's Anderson just having a bit of fun, at the last weigh-in he totally clowned on Chael Sonnen and now he's taking the theatrics to the next level. I wouldn't be surprised if he breaks out a Michael Jackson outfit and dance moves for his next fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Used it to mask his treacherous act? As for Franklin coming in at 203lbs, the guy is used to cutting to 185lbs. So I'm not surprised that he overcut a little and got two or three pounds under!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I just don't like how Anderson claims everyone 'talks'. Maia talked. Vitor talked. This guy must not like his own kind, because he claims they're being disrespectful when both generally had nothing but good things to say about the champion. It's as though a fellow Brazilian coming after Anderson is the ultimate act of treachery. Chael Sonnen comes in, rips Anderson a new asshole verbally, and the champion has nothing to say. Maia and Vitor come along, say either nothing or offer their praise, and it's somehow deeply personal. I really don't understand it, lol.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I just don't like how Anderson claims everyone 'talks'. Maia talked. Vitor talked. This guy must not like his own kind, because he claims they're being disrespectful when both generally had nothing but good things to say about the champion. It's as though a fellow Brazilian coming after Anderson is the ultimate act of treachery. Chael Sonnen comes in, rips Anderson a new asshole verbally, and the champion has nothing to say. Maia and Vitor come along, say either nothing or offer their praise, and it's somehow deeply personal. I really don't understand it, lol.


its pretty weird how he really didnt hate chael, maybe its because he knew chael was just hyping the fight?

but what vitor did every1 at blackhouse thought it was disrespectful, and maia...man who knows...he seemed to have a mental breakdown...

but i have read some theories, AS comes from chute boxe and those guys usually like to have something to pump them up for the fight, some reason to be more agressive and maybe now AS is getting kinda bored at this stage so he wants to psych himself up for the fights by creating beef when there really isnt any:confused02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, that is clearly another reason that alot of people hate Anderson Silva. He probably feels threatened by fellow Brazilians competing for his title. Either way I hope Belfort rips him apart!


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

ACTAFOOL said:


> eu tbm so do brasil:thumb02:
> 
> curitiba....yeah....around ppl who know mma, sure AS is a bigger name no doubt, but to the general public? ask them to name some brazilian fighters and see how many of them say anderson or even know who he is
> 
> ...


I've heard similar. Belfort came to Blackhouse to train with Silva and his fellow Blackhousians. Then after training with Silva for a significant amount of time (I don't know the exact amount), he went to White and asked for a title shot. 

To Silva, its base treachery. It'd be the same to me too. People in Brazil may see Silva as the villian (as a few posts mentioned) but to me and anyone else who even knows that little bit of the backstory. The real villian is obvious.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Squirrelfighter said:


> I've heard similar. Belfort came to Blackhouse to train with Silva and his fellow Blackhousians. Then after training with Silva for a significant amount of time (I don't know the exact amount), he went to White and asked for a title shot.
> 
> To Silva, its base treachery. It'd be the same to me too. People in Brazil may see Silva as the villian (as a few posts mentioned) but to me and anyone else who even knows that little bit of the backstory. The real villian is obvious.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Ytsephill said:


> I think if you guys understood portuguese, you'd see by the interviews and by the way Anderson talks at end of fights etc, that he is genuinely a nice guy. Don't buy into this pre fight hype or the way he acts on press conferences.Most of the time he's just kidding around anyway, but it's hard to see that through a translator.
> 
> I'm portuguese btw.


I am Portuguese too and your wrong, Ed Soares has to cover Silvas ass most of the time. He is ignorant and if it wasn't for Soares he would have less fans.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I agree with you. Honestly Ed Soaros just comes off as a kiss-ass. He does nothing but talk smooth and does it lousy!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

From a poster on sherdog


> Ive seen many posts and buss regarding "what is going on between Anderson Silva and Vitor", so I decided to share with you guys what is going on. I have some pieces of the puzzles you guys dont have, notably, the access to portuguese language, forums and the exposure to the brazilian media. I also happen to know a lot of the background situation in the camps and witnessing how fighters acted/said/behaved during a relativelly large time frame. So when you guys look at Anderson and dont "get it", but you feel that there is "something going on". Every human being is sensitive enough to know that there is "something going on". IF YOU WANT TO KNOW/CARE "WHAT IS GOING ON", and feel that this might increase the satisfaction from watching the fight and its consequences afterwards, this is the topic.
> 
> Back in UFC Brazil, when Vitor Belfort knocked out Wand, Anderson still trained with Chute Boxe.
> At that time, Chute Boxe had many prospects and Anderson wasnt even named. This is back into 1998.
> ...





> Anderson's life changed drastically, in the US he was a big name, but in Brazil, nobody knew him. It was all about Vitor, Vitor, Vitor. He was already tired of hearing of Vitor. When he trained with Vitor, he schooled him, he dominated him. And Vitor is a guy that usually outclasses people in training, Vitor is a beast in training, but when he sparred with Anderson, he was schooled. Vitor striking sucked in comparison, he knew it right away. Anderson felt a mix of pitty for him, but also jealousy of him, because he was so much better than Vitor how come he wasnt getting as much credit as Vitor. The whole Brazilian media is on Anderson mind since then. Everytime you hear about Vitor Belfort, its like nobody on the media knows that there is a guy named Anderson Silva that is considered outside as the best pound for pound.
> 
> Anderson goes to the press conferences and get buttered/licked by everyone and then he goes to Brazil he has to watch Vitor Belfort being praised, receiving all the attention. People like Vitor, Vitor is popular in Brazil, like I said, he defined a generation, he performed oral sex on Joana Prado's feet live on television for millions of people, every guy is jealous of him.
> 
> ...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So basically Anderson Silva is jealous of Vitor? That is what I'm getting from this article if you could call it that. Vitor is being respectful and Anderson Silva is jealous!


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

So according to that post, Silva is a whiney child who wants attention?

The guy who is the p4p best. Who has set records in the UFC. Who doesn't give two shits what his fans think of his fights. He's pissy because Vitor might be the shit in Brazil? I call bullshitz!

Belfort beating Wanderlei before Silva was in Chute Box had nothing to do with it. Wanderlei and Silva don't even get along the same anymore. Because when Silva left Chute Box he told Pride he'd fight Wanderlei for the belt. So they fired him. (See interview in the Anderson Silva section of this site) As well as Silva helping Franklin train to fight Wanderlei. Anderson and Wanderlei care nothing for one another compared to say, Shogun and Wanderlei. 

Belfort training with Silva, then wanting to fight him after becoming his friend is a far more realistic reason for the animosity vs some deranged conspiracy about Silva being pouty. 

Article/Post is fail.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

One thing you have to remember though is that their being teammates was always what held them together. They had an intense rivalry even within Chute Box. Leaving and all that happened is what trigured their current animosity towards each other!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Squirrelfighter said:


> So according to that post, Silva is a whiney child who wants attention?
> 
> The guy who is the p4p best. Who has set records in the UFC. Who doesn't give two shits what his fans think of his fights. He's pissy because Vitor might be the shit in Brazil? I call bullshitz!


It's well known that anderson hated how the rua bros. and wandy where treated as the future of chute boxe while he was still fighting his way up the ladder.

It's blatantly obvious that he thinks he is shit and everyone should praise him(specifically Brazilians) look how pissed off he was at maia for saying "they call him the spider, well maybe i can take one of his arms home with me"

Chael absolutely ran him into the ground with the things he was saying yet his attitude was to shut chael up where as with maia and that other guy(and possibly vitor) he just wants to absolutely humiliate them.

You can see it in andersons demeanor that he is arrogant and up himself.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Rich looked HUGE in the weigh ins. Thats by far the biggest he's ever been. Way excited for that fight.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Rich looked HUGE in the weigh ins. Thats by far the biggest he's ever been. Way excited for that fight.


Yes he looks very broad. he most likely did it because of griffins size.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well considering the fact that he doesn't need to cut as much weight he probably is working on bulking up. And yeah you are right, Forrest cuts well over thirty pounds to get to lightheavyweight. The man could very well bulk up and fight heavyweight!


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> It's well known that anderson hated how the rua bros. and wandy where treated as the future of chute boxe while he was still fighting his way up the ladder.
> 
> It's blatantly obvious that he thinks he is shit and everyone should praise him(specifically Brazilians) look how pissed off he was at maia for saying "they call him the spider, well maybe i can take one of his arms home with me"
> 
> ...


Lo, and no shits were given that day.


----------



## Monkier (Feb 4, 2011)

guy incognito said:


> From a poster on sherdog


Holy...

This is probably going to be the craziest fight in UFC history. They're probably going to have to dislodge Anderson's knee from Vitor's mouth.


----------



## belfortfan (Sep 9, 2010)

Abrissbirne said:


> Oh i forgot to mention Bader/Jones staredown, Jones is even more cocky, man i hate his attitude.


from his twitter after the bader/jones staredown:

jonnybones Jon Bones Jones 
People wondering about my face off and no eye contact, I've been doing that since day 1. Nothing disrespectful to my opponent
2 Feb


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, he just prefers not making eye contact with his opponents. Obviously it's worked if you look at his record. He's kind've like Fedor who has never looked at all the people he womped!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

My dad just confirmed for me that anderson silva said "I am going to **** you" which he obv meant "I am going to **** you up" and Belfort responded "Bring it, bring it" like 10 times.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks this is mostly pre-fight hype between Silva and Belfort?

I doubt they hate each other, I bet they're just selling the fight. Creating some false animosity helps sell fights better in our "drama-starved" society.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Clearly there is some bad blood between these two. The big thing here is that both guys have everything to loose. Obviously they are going to through around words that may not be necessary!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

rygu said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this is mostly pre-fight hype between Silva and Belfort?
> 
> I doubt they hate each other, I bet they're just selling the fight. Creating some false animosity helps sell fights better in our "drama-starved" society.


I think you are the only one.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Is there drama, I think there is. You maybe right in that it's a little blown out of proportion. However, there is animosity!


----------



## Monkier (Feb 4, 2011)

rygu said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this is mostly pre-fight hype between Silva and Belfort?
> 
> I doubt they hate each other, I bet they're just selling the fight. Creating some false animosity helps sell fights better in our "drama-starved" society.


If so they're been planning this fight for so many years that it MUST be good. 


But... no. It isn't so. (I don't think it is anyway)


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I doubt you can plan something like that. You can't plan a fight path that goes exactly the way you want it to. It takes alot of legit effort!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

SigFig said:


>


Is bader rocking a Lawlor-Hawk?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Is bader rocking a Lawlor-Hawk?


Hes rocking a "I want to be KO'ed hawk"

P.S Xbox?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That isn't a mohawk, that's a mullet. My brother has gotten those regularly. I wonder why Bader went and grew one out!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> That isn't a mohawk, that's a mullet. My brother has gotten those regularly. I wonder why Bader went and grew one out!


IIRC Lawlor has been rocking a mullet/mohawk combo lately. I believe they're teammates too...


Also, I can't right now. Heading to be, gotta be at work at like 10am...


EDIT: Nvm, Lawlor trains with pretuzzelli.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I just watched the weight ins, and yea I'm really feeling the Bader vs Jones fight now.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

rygu said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this is mostly pre-fight hype between Silva and Belfort?
> 
> I doubt they hate each other, I bet they're just selling the fight. Creating some false animosity helps sell fights better in our "drama-starved" society.


no.. that is legit hatred ..
as we all know.. they are countrymen ..
they were friends at one time.. but sh!t hit the fan back in the days of Chute Box ..


As for the 'almost brawl' at the weight-in:
Anderson Silva and his son attended the 9:30 p.m. performance of the Jabbawockeez critically-acclaimed show "MÜS.I.C.", where they met the Jabbawockeez. Infact, Anderson Silva was a guest on stage, and was part of their show.

























Even gay ass NSYNC member Joey FatOne was there:












Now you can imagine his son would be stoked about meeting these guys.. they are 'cool', 'hip', and are quite fashionable with young kids..

He probably wanted to wear the Jabbawockeez mask for his son, who went on stage with him during the weight-in.

Which Vitor did not take too kindly. Vitor is a straight shooter. Anderson probably was not expecting Vitor to be so aggressive with his head coming forward. With his son there, he had to stand up for his honor. If his son was not there, i don't think Anderson would have over-reacted.







Anderson is looking more and more his age these days.
I hope he is able to pull this one out, to further his legendary status. He has worked hard his entire life for this. This is probably the toughest test yet. WAR SILVA!

Plus.. i want to see the superfight with GSP.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Your right about where he got the mask... However, he wore it because Vitor said in a Brazilian media interview "He wears this mask to the public so people can't see his true side"

So he wore the mask as a response to that.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

RudeBoySes said:


> Plus.. i want to see the superfight with GSP.


The weight-ins say it all exactly why GSP vs Silva sucks, just look how big Silva is over Belfort, just take a look at how high up his shoulders are over Victors, Victor was a former LHW who is border line should be MW, Silva should be a LHW without doubt, fcuk seeing guys move up from WW to fight him, I want to see Silva move up and fight LHW's.

Screw the GSP fight there are at least 5 different opponents I would sooner see him fight at LHW not just Shogun but Rash, Jones, Bader, Machida, Rampage, T.Silva just for starters hell I could name more even without going cross promotion where the list would get ridiculous, dam I would sooner even watch him fight Randy Couture.

As for GSP I think Shilds vs GSP is a more appealing fight than Silva vs GSP, with the prospect of him moving up I would sooner see him fight Maia or Palhares, especially Palhares who I think is more well rounded and has better stand up than Maia yet still dangerous enough grappling to put GSP off using his ground game and capable of subbing him if it goes there and I think it would go down that way also.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Silva sure listens to his opponents words before the fight carefully huh!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow, that article was great. There is some serious bad blood between these two. All this hate and jealousy has been building up for years for Anderson. This is the biggest fight of his life.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> This is the biggest fight of his life.


pretty much yeah. This is his chance to prove to the Brazilians that he should have gotten the glory instead of Vitor.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

10 pages and no comments on Dana´s shirt? 

Dickhouse and a rainbow LOLOLOL


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

AmdM said:


> 10 pages and no comments on Dana´s shirt?
> 
> Dickhouse and a rainbow LOLOLOL


That was the first thing mrsfan commented on. What was that?


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

AmdM said:


> 10 pages and no comments on Dana´s shirt?
> 
> Dickhouse and a rainbow LOLOLOL





oldfan said:


> That was the first thing mrsfan commented on. What was that?


If i had to guess i would say Dana is taking a crap at Blackhouse calling them all a bunch of gay dicks.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

It is a jackass shirt not long ago he also wore a CKY shirt


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

belfortfan said:


> from his twitter after the bader/jones staredown:
> 
> jonnybones Jon Bones Jones
> People wondering about my face off and no eye contact, I've been doing that since day 1. Nothing disrespectful to my opponent
> 2 Feb


He still seems cocky in every interview and with his behaviour. I cant stand him, even though he is an awesome fighter.


----------



## Ytsephill (Feb 5, 2011)

Man I just start laughing out loud when I see Rogans face when Vitor and AS are staring hahaha, he's like "ooohhhh ssnaapppp"


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Completely forgot how long Torres is compared to the rest in his weight-class... And how small Antonio is - kinda hilarious really


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Everybody's complaining. ..he's a dick and he's a dick and he's a dick. Vitor is a nice guy, i'd hate to see him getting KO'd.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Rauno said:


> *Everybody's complaining. ..he's a dick and he's a dick and he's a dick*. Vitor is a nice guy, i'd hate to see him getting KO'd.



maybe that explains Dana's shirt...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Anyone notice how Dolce chews his gum??

Made me want to punch him in his grin. :thumbsup:

"How dare he chew his gum in a manner that displeases me"
For those that will insult me for the comment anyway... lol
Might as well give em a reason.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Completely forgot how long Torres is compared to the rest in his weight-class... And how small Antonio is - kinda hilarious really


I was just looking at Brittany :bye01:

Is that a tattoo on her left forearm?


----------



## endersshadow (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't think Vitor has bad blood with Silva. Right before the stare down, Vitor was smiling at Silva... and it wasn't one of those "I'm going to kill you" smiles. Also, when Rogan interviewed Vitor immediately after the stare down, Vitor was talking about what a great person Silva was.

I'm excited for the fight, but I think this was all show.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I was just looking at Brittany :bye01:
> 
> Is that a tattoo on her left forearm?


Yup, she's into this kind of things i guess. I'm gonna marry her someday. :sarcastic12:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Isnt my lil KID cute??

I really wish he would go back to his old self. Where he was an angry little fucker. He used to win fights back then!! i used to be super confident in him. I picked him for my team because i have a soft spot for him. But out of all my picks he is the one i am most worried about.

WAR KID!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well judging by the way the Japanese pamper their stars, it's possible he's grown soft. The hair due is probably his way of starting to return to his old self. That and just coming to the UFC!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Yup, she's into this kind of things i guess. I'm gonna marry her someday. :sarcastic12:












I love her more and more!:happy04:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Sorry guys, you can keep dreaming but eventually she´ll be mine. :sarcastic12:


P.S. - Girls should stop piercing the belly button, the holes always look nasty...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

AmdM said:


> Sorry guys, you can keep dreaming but eventually she´ll be mine. :sarcastic12:
> 
> 
> P.S. - Girls should stop piercing the belly button, the holes always look nasty...


Yeah, the bellybutton.. :confused05:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

I had a friend who i was going to watch the fights with but now he has moved so can anyone else send me an address to any other UFC 126 parties?


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> I had a friend who i was going to watch the fights with but now he has moved so can anyone else send me an address to any other UFC 126 parties?


where are you?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

AmdM said:


> Sorry guys, you can keep dreaming but eventually she´ll be mine. :sarcastic12:
> 
> 
> P.S. - Girls should stop piercing the belly button, the holes always look nasty...





Rauno said:


> Yeah, the bellybutton.. :confused05:


One more hole! That's always good!
:thumb01:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

LOL @ one more hole. that girl looks great in those shorts.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

vilify said:


> LOL @ one more hole. that girl looks great in those shorts.


She would look even better with #$%#$ #%^&&*( @@$** (*(#$#@ [email protected]#$% _+)* &%^%%# $^%^*&^^ ^%&**^%% $##@%($#@ _(*_+"}& [email protected]$^ $$%&*@! @@#!)_^%#^ ++_)(*&^%$# [email protected]$%^*( !!!

Too dirty to describe!

Something involving me and her...and some chocolate, whipped cream, handcuffs, a latex suit and a whip! :shame02:

_PS: o officially hijacked the thread_


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I would like that with Arianny as well. It's a great thing they imported Brittney from the WEC. She adds variety!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Screw variety, moar women!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well three full time Octagon girls and one part time Octagon girl is pretty good. Then again Pride had at least ten and Strikeforce has something like six or eight. So I can see why you'd want more!


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

UFC needs to add a blonde! The curvy ones with little nice tans are my cup of tea!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If they add a curvey blonde I want her to have Cs at minimum. I'm not a big small tats guy. Isn't Brittney blonde though?


----------

